# Order the best three next gen system



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 14, 2008)

Pick one and explain

I pick wii 360 and ps3 why NINTENDO FTW 360 crash and sony sucks

somebody just picked with out explaining lol that person doesn't know how to read


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually they are this gen now =)


----------



## Justin (Dec 15, 2008)

PC, 360, Wii

=p


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 15, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> PC, 360, Wii
> 
> =p


You phail at reading,  theres no PC on the list.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 15, 2008)

360, PC, PS3, Wii.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 15, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> PC, 360, Wii
> 
> =p


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe you should add PC to the list #gsw......If it were on the list, my choices would be PC, Wii, 360, then PS3  :santagyroid:


----------



## Justin (Dec 15, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm aware that it isn't.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 15, 2008)

PS3, Wii, 360

I love RaC


----------



## MygL (Dec 15, 2008)

Wii,PS3,Xbox360 i dont really like xbox i think its better the PS 3


----------



## Nate (Dec 15, 2008)

360, wii, ps3.

only reason's ps3 is at the end is because i haven't really ever played it.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 15, 2008)

i voted  ....PS3,Wii,360

i really have no reason for having 360 last just like the others better........PS3...im not sure but its just awsome....wii's browser is.....eck...but still hella of a good console...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 15, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you still put it on


----------



## D.T. (Dec 16, 2008)

360, Wii, PS3. Going by which system has the most games I enjoy playing...360 has a ton, Wii has a few, PS3 has 0.


----------



## Zephent (Dec 16, 2008)

Im stuck between Wii/360/Ps3 and 350/Wii/Ps3

Not to say the PS3 is bad, its just...not good.

I've had plenty of experience with all 3 systems and I'd have to say Wii and 360 have disappointed me the least xD


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 16, 2008)

Nate said:
			
		

> 360, wii, ps3.
> 
> only reason's ps3 is at the end is because i haven't really ever played it.


The reason the Wii's at the last for me is because I HAVE played it.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 16, 2008)

I picked the first option.

The Wii is the cheapest and also involves you the most with the games, then I pick 360 which I plan on buying as it has the best selection of games out of all three, and finally the PS3 last only a few good titles and no real reason to pick it up unless you want a blu-ray player.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2008)

yea, I'd get it just for that and about two games... but that's it. :\


----------



## VantagE (Dec 16, 2008)

Wii,PS3, 360

My reason? Because I own the Wii and it rocks...Graphics are not the whole game ya know...
PS3 has been catching my attention quite a lot lately and I am now thinking of getting one! 360 is THE worst built system of all of the three systems... I am not saying 360's game suck. On the contrary! It has some REALLY good games! BUT! The red ring tells me otherwise... and some other things... I might just make a thread about why later...


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 16, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Wii,PS3, 360
> 
> My reason? Because I own the Wii and it rocks...Graphics are not the whole game ya know...
> PS3 has been catching my attention quite a lot lately and I am now thinking of getting one! 360 is THE worst built system of all of the three systems... I am not saying 360's game suck. On the contrary! It has some REALLY good games! BUT! The red ring tells me otherwise... and some other things... I might just make a thread about why later...


Agreed.

Microsoft rushed the 360 just so they could get it out before the Wii and PS3 and they still haven't worked out all the issues with it >_>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 16, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little fact microsoft didn't make the 360 they gave permission to some other company to make it but they used mircosoft for the name...


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 16, 2008)

360=PC>Wii>PS3


----------



## TheSonyMan (Dec 22, 2008)

Well lets look at the facts, The ps3 is the most powerful of all 3 consoles. While it dosent have as many games as the 360 the games that have been released thus far on the ps3 look far more better than any 360 or wii game ever. The ps3 makes up for not having hundreds of genric shootan or rehashes of games by having a number of different games and the quality and content of thos games being greater than any content on the other 2 consoles. Like sony said at 08 e3, "we just dont release game after game to say we have more, we spend time on them to assure the quality and content of the game is suitable for our customers".

For the 360, there are so many hardware problems. Buying a 360 is like gambling, it may fail at any moment or it may not. Yeah sure, there are thousands of games but most of them lack the quality or "fun" of any wii or ps3 game. Another thing is you have to pay for the online play. Sony's playstation network has all the same features as live plus some free stuff and Playstation Home(virtual hangout for friends) and it is all for FREE. With the PSN you get the same experience with Live.

With the wii... the least powerful of the consoles, least memory storage, least everything. It is the best selling console, but its not the best. The games are old rehashes of our favorite past  nintendo titles, shovel ware and casual titles. This is not bad but Nintendo is not on the level of the other 2 consoles. They tried to bring voice chat to their terrible online system but somehow made that "Casual" too making it so the whole room can chat in your game which is really stupid. A simple update will allow them to use blutooth headsets a simple update. Nintendo has always been known for their "kiddy" image and has boosted that by 10000%.


And of course the PC owns all of them no contest but anyway for me I choose

1.PS3

2. 360

3. Wii


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 22, 2008)

TheSonyMan said:
			
		

> Well lets look at the facts, The ps3 is the most powerful of all 3 consoles. While it dosent have as many games as the 360 the games that have been released thus far on the ps3 look far more better than any 360 or wii game ever. The ps3 makes up for not having hundreds of genric shootan or rehashes of games by having a number of different games and the quality and content of thos games being greater than any content on the other 2 consoles. Like sony said at 08 e3, "we just dont release game after game to say we have more, we spend time on them to assure the quality and content of the game is suitable for our customers".


The funny thing is, it actually isn't. The 360 has a more powerful processor and a more powerful graphics card. The whole thing about the "PS3 having better graphics" is completely false. The 360 actually does. And the whole hardware failure on 360 is essentially nonexistant now, so that argument is naught.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lawl@TheSonyMan's entire post.


----------



## TheSonyMan (Dec 22, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> TheSonyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is your proof that the360 has a better porocessor or graphiucs card?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-348-1.htm

That's a comparison done by a developer of both Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## TheSonyMan (Dec 22, 2008)

PS3 Graphics550 MHz NVIDIA/SCEI RSX 'Reality Synthesizer'

360 Graphics500 MHz ATI Xenos

______________________________________________

Ps3 Processor: 3.2 GHz Cell Broadband Engine with 1 PPE & 7 SPEs

360 Processor: 3.2 GHz PowerPC Tri-Core Xenon

Cell> Xenon

Reality Synthesizer> Xenos


Now if you dont trust that, look at high quality videos of any 360 game the one you tihnk looks the best, and then look at Killzone 2 for the ps3 and tell me the game you think looks better than it.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 22, 2008)

TheSonyMan said:
			
		

> PS3 Graphics550 MHz NVIDIA/SCEI RSX 'Reality Synthesizer'
> 
> 360 Graphics500 MHz ATI Xenos
> 
> ...


Lawl, not even reading the article.


----------



## TheSonyMan (Dec 22, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> TheSonyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the article, it was a load of bull. The cell processor not even being fully used at about 33% can render the graphics of Killzone 2 which in reallity look better than any 360 game or any other video game to date, probably only Crysis on a super 5,000$ compute ron high settings can compete.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 22, 2008)

TheSonyMan said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is where you fail.

The article was written by a developer of both companies: he knows which system is easier to develop for and has more power behind it. This "load of bull" is a comparison done by a developer, to determine which system is better.

You're just too blinded by Sony's marketing team to realize the truth when you see it.


----------



## TheSonyMan (Dec 22, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> TheSonyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still dont understand, the actuall facts come down to the ps3 having the more powerful hardware and the games it has arent rehashes are genric fps's.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 22, 2008)

TheSonyMan said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's YOU who doesn't understand. The 360 has more exclusives than the PS3 does, most of which are NOT "generic FPS's" and most are acclaimed as being some of the best games released. Case in point: Halo 3. Most people call it a "generic FPS" correct? Then how did it make the most money for ANY entertainment release in history?

And your argument about the systems being more powerful still has no basis, due to the fact you aren't providing any evidence to back it up. I at least showed you mine and you're still being too stupid to realize that your arguments are essentially void.


----------



## TheSonyMan (Dec 22, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> TheSonyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has MORE exclusives but are those exclusives ACTUALLY GOOD? qUALITY OVER QUANTITIY MY FRIEND


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 22, 2008)

Console wars are the lamest things on the face of this planet, even worse than Mac vs PC debates.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Console wars are the lamest things on the face of this planet, even worse than Mac vs PC debates.


I'm going with Jason on this one.

I'm a pretty damn impartial person.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Console wars are the lamest things on the face of this planet, even worse than Mac vs PC debates.


I agree, but alas, here we are.

@TheSonyMan: That is completely opinion. However, there are more games with higher ratings that are exclusive to 360 than to PS3. Plus a lot of the high-rated exclusives for 360 got transferred to PS3 after the popularity skyrocketed and there was massive public outcry for them to become multi-console.


----------



## TheSonyMan (Dec 22, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUALITY OVER QUANTITIY. I rather have 10 good games full of content than 1,000 short games with no replay value.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 22, 2008)

TheSonyMan said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't want to get into this but are you saying Nintendo games have no replay value? That is your opinion, not fact, there are plenty of Nintendo Games I have played multiple times.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 22, 2008)

TheSonyMan said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me laugh.

None of the games I own are short and all of them have massive replay value.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 22, 2008)

Let's just all agree that the Nintendo 64 was/is/always will be the greatest console on the planet.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 22, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Let's just all agree that the Nintendo 64 was/is/always will be the greatest console on the planet.


Indeed


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 22, 2008)

Wii, 360, PS3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 22, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Let's just all agree that the Nintendo 64 was/is/always will be the greatest console on the planet.


star fox...super mario 64...banjo 1 &2....zelda majoira mask...zelda OoT...conker's bad fur day...the list goes on forever


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Let's just all agree that the Nintendo 64 was/is/always will be the greatest console on the planet.


So True Mostly Everything Began With This System If We Didnt Have It The World Of Gaming Wouldnt Be Right!


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 22, 2008)

goodroy55 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed at your pitiful attempt to make it sound like you know things.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 22, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> goodroy55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did I xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't even understand it :S


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 23, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Let's just all agree that the Nintendo 64 was/is/always will be the greatest console on the planet.


Lies.

PS2.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 23, 2008)

*facepalm* You can't spell Wii with capital i's...


----------



## PK-Orange (Dec 24, 2008)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Wii,PS3,Xbox360 i dont really like xbox i think its better the PS 3


Agreed 360=overated IMO


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 24, 2008)

PK-Orange said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easy to be overrated when you're so damn good.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd probably go with 360, Ps3, and Wii


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 25, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS2 is a great system, but the N64 is so great it makes the PS2 look as bad as the Virtual Boy.


----------



## Rossss (Dec 27, 2008)

360, Wii, then PS3

I like the 360 the most because Xbox Live is greater and it has more games that interest me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

Rossss said:
			
		

> 360, Wii, then PS3
> 
> I like the 360 the most because Xbox Live is greater and it has more games that interest me.


Xbox wins with it's superior online
and Wii wins with it's superior games IMO.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh.
The N64 has the most ******** controller invented by man slowing it down.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ but it worked


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> ^^ but it worked


Because there was only one alternative.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 27, 2008)

^ that worked


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> ^ that worked


I don't see what you're trying to say.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 27, 2008)

you said it had a werid controler and I said it worked though.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> you said it had a werid controler and I said it worked though.


And I'm saying because there wasn't an alternative.
Because in the N64 age, Nintendo was still focused on Quality.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2008)

N64 controller = analog ( / rumble pack ) = win


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay.


----------



## Micah (Dec 27, 2008)

Wii, 360, PS3


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> N64 controller = analog ( / rumble pack ) = win


Weird third prong in the middle = ********.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Dec 31, 2008)

TheSonyMan said:
			
		

> Well lets look at the facts, The ps3 is the most powerful of all 3 consoles. While it dosent have as many games as the 360 the games that have been released thus far on the ps3 look far more better than any 360 or wii game ever. The ps3 makes up for not having hundreds of genric shootan or rehashes of games by having a number of different games and the quality and content of thos games being greater than any content on the other 2 consoles. Like sony said at 08 e3, "we just dont release game after game to say we have more, we spend time on them to assure the quality and content of the game is suitable for our customers".
> 
> For the 360, there are so many hardware problems. Buying a 360 is like gambling, it may fail at any moment or it may not. Yeah sure, there are thousands of games but most of them lack the quality or "fun" of any wii or ps3 game. Another thing is you have to pay for the online play. Sony's playstation network has all the same features as live plus some free stuff and Playstation Home(virtual hangout for friends) and it is all for FREE. With the PSN you get the same experience with Live.
> 
> ...


Why did you sign up on a NINTENDO FORUM IF YOU DON


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 31, 2008)

wii ps3 360


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

To everyone who says the PS3 and Xbox 360 is greater ONLY because it's fatter and can do more stuff I say this true fact.
Fun Gameplay > All.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> To everyone who says the PS3 and Xbox 360 is greater ONLY because it's fatter and can do more stuff I say this true fact.
> Fun Gameplay > All.


I'll have you know, the games I play on my 360 have more fun gameplay than any Wii games I've played.

It's all opinion.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said they'res not fun games on the 360 that was directed to people who think graphics and memory and things like that are the only things that matter in a game.


----------



## GAMER605 (Jan 5, 2009)

a lot of people juged on the games each console has not the features out of features i would say PS3,Xbox 360,Wii  ^_^


----------



## Nic (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is my list, Wii XBOX360, PS3. But my parents won't buy me a 360 cause there a peice of junk, Then PS3's are too expensive.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 5, 2009)

Wii, PS3, Xbox 360
_____________________

i love my wii, and my ACCF game, so they win.
but i think i like ps3 very much, since i could play DVDs and blueray movies on it. AND the graphic pwns.
Xbox 360 isnt that great. its just SOME of the games that are the best ever, like: halo 3, bioshock, and Fable 2.


----------



## Pachein (Jan 5, 2009)

360 dropped, due to losing the HDDVD/BLURAY war..


----------



## GAMER605 (Jan 12, 2009)

definetly ps3,xbox 360,wii pm me if you wnt to know my reasons


----------



## GAMER605 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nickolaus said:
			
		

> Here is my list, Wii XBOX360, PS3. But my parents won't buy me a 360 cause there a peice of junk, Then PS3's are too expensive.


well if u say 360's are a piece of junk and u cnt hve a ps3 coz price well why put 360 second if its a piece of junk why not last =S


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2009)

PS3, then the 360 followed by the Wii. I don't even own a 360 and already like it better than my Wii.


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 12, 2009)

PS3, 360, Wii- Wii has too many stupid little kid games, I mean really who wants to play some 'doggy' game besides som little girl, dont get me wrong it has some great games, its just they dont last very long. PS3 has best online (that you don't have to PAY for). 360 has some cool games also. Wii satrted out great and just sunk for me.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2009)

Wii/Xbox then PS3, Crash bandicoot is just lame.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Wii/Xbox then PS3, Crash bandicoot is just lame.


You obviously look at the *other* PS3 games.

Here's where you go, there's others? O:


----------



## JOM (Jan 12, 2009)

360, PS3, PS3.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 12, 2009)

GASP! CONSOLE WARS! N-E-Ways, I now think it works like PS3, Wii, Xbox 360. Wii and Xbox 360 are tied. PS3 is my fav, but i dont have one.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wii,360 & ps3. I like the wii the best because it has some good games and can play GAMECUBE games which were awesome, 360 next for its functions and graphics, then ps3 because the only improvement is graphics.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Wii,360 & ps3. I like the wii the best because it has some good games and can play GAMECUBE games which were awesome, 360 next for its functions and graphics, *then ps3 because the only improvement is graphics.*


How so? Are you comparing it to the PSP or the PS2?

Yes, I'm bent on questioning you all. |:


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 12, 2009)

I bet some of the people who put PS3 at the bottom, never played one. I've played all 3 and have knowledge of the systems, but it is all based on opinions.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've played it and hated it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I've played it and hated it!


Why? You're not being very specific.


----------



## ultimate650 (Jan 13, 2009)

its really sad how many ppl think the ps3 sucks but how come? i mean the ps2 didnt get nearly any hatred not that i no of anyways


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2009)

360+PS3 , Wii.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 17, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> its really sad how many ppl think the ps3 sucks but how come? i mean the ps2 didnt get nearly any hatred not that i no of anyways


That's because the PS2 had MANY awesome games.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 17, 2009)

WII, PS3 ,360 
Wii cause it owns and thats the only one i have.
PS3 because i want it
and Xbox360 cause i dont want it


----------



## Lewis (Jan 17, 2009)

PS3,Wii,360


----------

